# Channel M



## chio (Jan 2, 2006)

I found this rather snowy channel on my TV the other day (probably something to do with the fact that I'm miles from its catchment area). It's a local channel for Manchester, but its local content appears to be limited to a nightly news bulletin - with none other than Andy Crane!

It has great potential in a city like Manchester, but unless it stops showing the Euro News Channel and music videos all day, it'll not get many viewers.

(edit: blogtastic!)


----------



## handy1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Been going for years.I can only get it on the upstairs potable and i'm only 3 miles outside of town so i'm surprised you can get even a bad reception in Congleton.

Haven't watched it in a while but it used to be ok.


----------



## chio (Jan 2, 2006)

I get an absolutely dire black-and-white picture in Congleton, I've been watching it in a village in the hills outside Macclesfield where I've been working recently - on a clear day you can _see_ the city centre!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 2, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I found this rather snowy channel on my TV the other day (probably something to do with the fact that I'm miles from its catchment area). It's a local channel for Manchester, but its local content appears to be limited to a nightly news bulletin - with none other than Andy Crane!
> 
> It has great potential in a city like Manchester, but unless it stops showing the Euro News Channel and music videos all day, it'll not get many viewers.
> 
> (edit: blogtastic!)



That's pretty much all you get on Channel M...well, that and the occasional property programme. It's shite.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 2, 2006)

Unless Channel M jumps onto the digital bandwagon it doesn't have a chance of lasting much longer....I only live a few miles out of town (broadcast from the Printworks) and the reception is terrible, and even when I have seen it the output is terrible. It's a shame because it could easily be a success if they had someone decent running it!


----------



## schnickschnack (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh, and you get job ads being read out by a really bored sounding lady for hours on end. That must be the most depressing telly ever.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 5, 2006)

I just did a month's placement at Channel M. They have a huge media group behind them, and this year they move the operation to the Urbis building - and go live for all day coverage of their own.

It will only get bigger. And I think it's a brilliant idea (coz I can broadcast their content over the web coz it's a sister platform     ).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 5, 2006)

It's owned by the Guardian Media Group, who also own the Manchester Evening News. 

Why isn't there anything like this in other cities in the UK?


----------



## Wookey (Jan 5, 2006)

> Why isn't there anything like this in other cities in the UK?



It might be because it's a very expensive thing to set up, and to invest capital in a TV arm takes a fairly big player - how many cities have a paper as big as the M.E.N? Or one with such backing?

Plus, the M.E.N is currently undergoing platform convergence, bringing the web and the paper together - the third and fourth part of this transferal of news gathering/dissemination is television and mobile phones.

Hence the need for a cross-pollinating TV channel under the umbrella of M.E.N.

That's the plan for us - and very few other media organisations of any size and wealth are as far down the road to convergence as we are, afaik. I believe Liverpool will be next, from the Liverpool Daily Post and Echo, that's what I understand from my contacts over there...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 5, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> It might be because it's a very expensive thing to set up, and to invest capital in a TV arm takes a fairly big player - how many cities have a paper as big as the M.E.N? Or one with such backing?
> 
> Plus, the M.E.N is currently undergoing platform convergence, bringing the web and the paper together - the third and fourth part of this transferal of news gathering/dissemination is television and mobile phones.
> 
> ...



Well London has the Evil Bastard, which is owned by the very large Associated Media Group (or Rothermere) and there is nothing comparable; and this begs the question "why"?


----------



## Wookey (Jan 5, 2006)

> Well London has the Evil Bastard, which is owned by the very large Associated Media Group (or Rothermere) and there is nothing comparable; and this begs the question "why"?



It could well be in the pipeline for London, as it is for Liverpool. I think it depends on the local media's level of convergence development, and their media philosophy. GMGD's convergence (and the development of Channel M) comes during a time of decreased profits, lower sales, etc etc, as the economic model of the industry changes. Launching cross-platform is a response to this conflation in media-consumption - but when any individual company meets that point of knowing that convergence is the only way to secure its future and safe-guard jobs, is anyone's guess.

I agree you'd think London of all places would have a TV station of its own, but the teaching for this kind of community-level television comes from the US and Canada, where it's much more common. The training I received was Canadian in origin, because they lead the way in cultivating vibrant and viable city-wide TV services. 

I reckon several major cities could have their own in a few years, if the larger players in the media have any sense about them.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2006)

Wooks, any chance they are going over to a digital signal at all?


----------



## chio (Jan 5, 2006)

They ought to appear on Granada region Freeview - I'd be able to see them without squinting


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2006)

i could get channel M fine when I lived on the 10th floor in ashton under lyne, and when I was on Deansgate, but now I reside up in hicksville, no chance, used to quite enjoy the odd half hour on that channel *sigh*


----------



## Wookey (Jan 6, 2006)

> Wooks, any chance they are going over to a digital signal at all?



Yup, they're going over to Sky later this year, when the big move happens, I am lead to believe.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 6, 2006)

It's quite funny seeing andy crane on the box reading from an autocue (he can just about do that!)

Get a good reception where I am (central manc), but nowt worth watching!


----------



## chio (Jan 13, 2006)

According to this MEN article, this channel is more than doubling its staff and putting its signal (as Wookey said) on Sky.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2006)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> It has been on NTL cable for ages - but I don't watch it 'cos it is crap



I take that back in part - been watching the local news programme they do every evening and it is quite good, covering stuff that doesn't get a mention on the normal local news.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 15, 2006)

> So for the footage of the floods, you think 'another pensioner in Switzerland has been arrested after leaving a tap running all night'



No, YOU think that Farmer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> No, YOU think that Farmer.



Fair enough - it is either my twisted imagination or that I need to get out more


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 17, 2006)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> Fair enough - it is either my twisted imagination or that I need to get out more


 probably both knowing you, you freaksih hermit!


----------

